# Expecting triplets... surprise!



## krystalbee

Hello! I found out yesterday at my first ultrasound that I am pregnant with 3 healthy babies at 8 weeks! Is anyone else expecting three? I'm so nervous and feel like I have so much to learn.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm the mother of twin 26 month old twin girls. Congratulations! I applaud triplet mommies!


----------



## EvaMorris

Congrats! I always dreamed to have twins, but triplets it must be even better


----------

